

Domainer Buys and Returns Domain Name to Amazon.com's Jeff Bezos - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/exclusive-domainer-returns-domain-name-to-amazons-jeff-bezos/
The domain name JeffBezos.com was recently sold at a domain name auction and then promptly returned to its rightful owner: Jeff Bezos of Amazon.com.
======
unwind
It's weird how the article assumes that _the_ rightful owner of this domain
must be Amazon's Jeff Bezos. What if some other Mr Bezos was first to
register, is it still a question of it being _returned_ to Amazon's Mr Bezos?

~~~
bhartzer
unwind, you're right. I suppose if there was another "Jeff Bezos" out there
then the domain owner probably should have considered giving the domain to
them.

------
cuppster
I did the same thing with my local pizza shop. They were =really= happy to get
the domain... and in return they gave me a $100 credit, and I threw a party
for my friends... good times! <http://jerseyspizza.com/>

~~~
leftnode
On a totally unrelated note, that may be the best restaurant website I've ever
seen. Just gave me the facts, no Flash, I could see the menu and it works fine
on a mobile phone. I wish all other restaurants would copy this template.

~~~
pkamb
The name, directions, and phone number are all images. Can't copy and paste
them into an email.

~~~
mitcheme
Unless it's changed in the last 2h, the directions and phone # are both plain
text.

~~~
pkamb
<http://jerseyspizza.com/images/JerseysBanner.jpg>

~~~
mitcheme
Oh, I see. When you said 'directions', I thought you were talking about the
page text. The directions are on the Directions page, and the number is on the
Place an Order page. The banner could probably be better, but the only thing
I'd complain about is the lack of business hours.

------
joezydeco
I suppose the Amazon CEO could just buy .bezos from ICANN and not have to
worry about any of this.

------
codingthebeach
I think Mr. Olea lays it on a little thick, but I like the gesture.

 _A lot of domainers feel like our domains are a bit like our ‘children’. I
saw that name as one of his ‘kids’ that was about to wander onto the digital
highway. Sort of like taking a wayward kid by the hand and gently bringing it
back to their front porch. Domaining is still a pretty small community, and
many of us actually look after each other._

------
workhorse
+1 for the good guys!

